# Eliminar ruido audible en fuente conmutada de PC



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola! buenos dias, hace unos dias me estaba preguntando cuestiones referentes a fuentes conmutadas pues tengo unas de PC que quisiera utilizar para alimentar un ampli de auto. Se que ellas por la comutacion introducen cierto ruido, ahora mi pregunta es:

Si le coloco un capacitor de 3,5 Faradios a la salida de la fuente eliminaria cualquier tipo de ruido verdad? Creo que mientras mas grande es el capacitor que coloque a las salida de esa fuente el corte de frecuencias a atenuar es mas proximo a 0hz.

Mi punto de vista logico es el que me dice que al colocarle un capacitor de estas magnitudes a la salida de esa fuente mejoraria de gran manera el nivel DC aproximandolo a lo que si se puede decir seria ideal!

Es una duda que tengo y que agradeceria mucho una aclaracion ya que no me gustaria comprar uno y que de el mismo ruido, la logica me dice que no deberia de producir ruido con un capacitor de esos pero es que me gustaria estar seguro y gracias por cualquier opinion!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2011)

En primera instancia ¿ Ya probaste el equipo con la fuente ? O lo del ruido es una pura suposicíon tuya . . .

Con semejante capacitor la fuente no va a arrancar  porque lo sentirá como un cortocircuito , habría que hacerle un arreglo.

Saludos !


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 7, 2011)

Lo que pasa al colocar un condensador grande, y más uno enorme como en tu caso, es que en el arranque demanda una inmensa corriente, por lo que como bien dice dosmetros, la fuente no arrancará porque actua la protección contra cortocircuitos.
Un saludo


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 7, 2011)

Epale, buenas tardes!

Mi fuente son 14 fuentes at todas iguales y de igual voltaje conectadas en paralelo, las tenia conectadas asi e hice una prueba hace un buen tiempo con un amplificador boss chaos 900 de 300 rms por canal, no me percate de ruidos aunque tampoco  le preste mucha atencion a ver si tenia ruido. Fue en estos dias que lei lo del tema de las conmutadas y lei varios articulos que decian que las fuentes de PC introducen ruido. Por ello conecte solo una de la fuentes al amplificador ya que desarme la conexion de las fuentes ats para ordenarlas en una caja y me di cuenta de que hay canciones que aveces se les oye un ruidito asi como de discos de acetato medio sucio, entonces mi pregunta seria

Se apagarian las at aun siendo 14 at conectadas es poralelo?
De ser asi que tendria que hacer para que no se apaguen?
Y bueno la pregunta que aun me tiene en duda, sino se apagaran las at, ese capacitor filtraria muy bien todo el ruido proveniente de la fuente at?

y gracias por sus respuestas compañeros, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2011)

14 fuentes por 10 Amperes = 140 Amperes
140 Amperes por 12 V = 1680 Watts 

Seguramente un inductor filtre el ruidito.

Para cargar el capacitor ese necesitás ponerle una bruta resistencia antes y se debería anular después de la carga.

Saludos !


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola amigo DOSMETROS, No tengo muchos conocimientos del area, solo lo basico pues, creo que me voy por la opcion del capacitor y la resistencia de carga ya que a pesar de ser un inductor me parece que hacerlo se me haria mas dificil que hacer un circuito de carga de condensadores, Una pregunta hermano, se que seria cuestion de probar a ver que tal pero como podria montar una resistencia de carga para el capacitor y hacer que desaparesca una vez este este cargado, ¿habra un circuitillo por alli a usar o algo de como lo pueda buscar? a ver si lo monto en baquelita ya que mi cuarto parece una fabrica de componentes taiwanesas despues de una explosion jeje 

ah bueno jeje, a pesar de que me dijiste lo del inductor, si le pongo ese capacitor se iria cualquier tipo de ruido? es que aun no me queda claro compadre! y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2011)

Averiguá primero si alguno de esos capacitores ya vienen con alguna protección o limitación para su carga !


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 7, 2011)

Es un capacitor boss de 3.5 faradios de los que utilizan para car audio, estos suelen tener como voltaje maximo 20 voltios y el discplay que marca el voltaje que hay en las bornas. Esa informacion esta bien hermano?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2011)

No no , ¿ que pasa cuando los conectás a la batería , ya que se comportan como un cortocircuito ?


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 7, 2011)

Nose si en realidad 20 volts sea su voltaje maximo pero cuando los he visto encendidos en carros siempre marcan como 14 volts

En car audio los ponen en la salida de la bateria y de alli ellos fungen como la alimentacion de la planta, pero no se a que te refieres hermano, explicame mejor porfa ya que no te entiendo muy bien, lo que te podria decir es que cuando mi cuñado enciende su carro el capacitorde marca 14.5 o algo asi  en su discplay

ya investigue un poquito, al parecer el capacitor se debe cargar por primera vez con un resistor y luego quitarselo, la cuestion es que como el va conectado a una bateria de auto se mantendra cargado y a mi se me descargara pues cada vez que apague la fuente at se me descargara, bueno eso es lo que me parece. Pero una pregunta, si eliminaria el ruido? eso es lo que mas me importa!  es que me puse a pensar en un pequeño circuito con un switch para hacer esa carga pero aun no se si se eliminaria el ruido jeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2011)

Entonces primero averiguá de que valor es ese resistor.

Creo que te va a quitar el ruido , también un inductor lo haría 

Saludos !


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 8, 2011)

Gracias compadre, calculare ese valor del resistor con la ecuacion de carga y descarga de condensadores, eso si, una vez compre el capacitor, tratare de armar las fuentes este fin de semana para que queden listas para cuando vaya a hacer la prueba, lo mas logico es que se vaya el ruido de plaaano jeje, digo deberia!  te estare avisando para que asi quede la informacion colgada por aqui  gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2011)

No te quería mandar a calcularla jeje 

Calculale la potencia , pero no es necesario que la sobredimensiones ya que va a trabajar solo 4 o 5 segundos  

Después tenemos que ver el circuito para anularla.

Saludos !


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola, muy buenas noches, espero y todo este bien!

Mañana voy a pasar buscando el capacitor, ya pude comprarlo, hare una pequeña prueba mañana a ver como me va una vez haya calculado el valor de ese resistor

Saludos!


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola hermano, buen dia, saludos!, espero que todo este bien por alla!

Hermano, sabes que compre el capacitor de 3,5 faradios y lo coloque en paralelo con la fuente de 12 voltios y en paralelo con la planta, todo bien! la planta encendio, el capacitor tambien y todo muy bien, me dije a mi mismo  ya se arreglo todo! con este megamostro de capacitor todo se arreglo, hice una prueba de audio y nada de nada el mismo ruidito de disco sucio.....

    

Aun el mismo ruidito de disco sucio de acetato en algunas partes de la musica, es como si el sonido no saliera completamente limpio, me parecia que era un ruido debido a la conmutacion y que el capacitor al ser tan grande me dejaria la corriente completamente limpia y estable  pero no fue asi. Ya probe con otro amplificador y la caracteristica del sonido es el mismo 

En el transcurso del dia lei bastante sobre cuestines referentes a la eliminacion de ruido en fuentes para amplificadores, pude checar lo de las tierras y todos los puntos que deben estar aterrados lo estan (negativo del capacitor, negativo de la fuente...etc), tambien lei sobre interferencia por la conmutacion de la fuente pero nada (ruidos emi) y hasta esos conocimientos llegue pues me embote y me dolio la cabeza, Oh!!! que dolor  

De verdad que no se que hacer  que mal que no funcionara lo del capacitor pues ya habia hecho una caja y hasta la tapice (que tonto) lo hubiera hecho despues 

Lo unico que se me ocurre es remontar una pequeña fuente de 12 volts con la que al principio comence el proyecto que contrui con un transformador de 20 volts a 5 amp de esos que trabajan a 60 hz (de laminas metalicas). El cambio hacia las fuentes conmutadas lo hice porque con este transformador se ahoga la planta por insuficiencia de corriente jeje. Por lo menos creo que podria escuchar musica y si no hay ruido sabre que eran las AT.


----------



## Vin (Abr 21, 2011)

No es por darte la bronca ni nada pero eso de comprobar que no fuese culpa de las ATX deberías haberlo hecho antes de comprar el super condensador ese, aunque bueno ya lo tienes para cualquier cosa que lo requiera.

Por lo general las fuentes ATX vienen muy protegidas y con muchos filtros que lo eliminan (o deberían) eliminar cualquier ruido, ya que el procesador de un ordenador y la mayoría de componentes son muy sensibles a cualquier ruido que tenga la corriente. Por eso que me es de extrañar que el ruido venga de ahí, aunque si son fuentes genéricas de estas sin marca ahí ya es otra cosa...

Ya contarás que tal fue con el transformador de láminas.

Saludos

PD: por cierto creo que los condensadores electrolíticos no eliminan ruido de alta frecuencia, que me corrijan si me equivoco.


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 21, 2011)

mmm buenas noches!

Lo que me dices me deja un poco menos consternado pues las fuentes que compre eran usadas y son muy viejas, son fuentes AT, de esas de las que usaban los ordenadores viejos como pentium 3 o 4, de aproximadamente 250 watts cada una, seran que son muy viejorras? 

Eso ultimo me dio una mejor idea, hace muy poco compre una fuente atx para mi computadora debido a que la que tenia paso a mejor vida, esta completamente nueva y es de 500 watts, la utilizare y probare a ver si se oye ese piaso e ruido, que dolor me da escuchar musica asi  probare a ver, sino entonces veremos

gracias amigo! 

Ya probe la fuente de PC nueva hermano, es de 600wattios y a 12 voltios da 27 amperios segun la etiqueta que posee, se sigue presentando el ruido. Mañana voy a montar una fuente de 12 voltios con el transformador de laminas metalicas e inspeccionare el sonido, todo con materiales reciclados


----------



## seaarg (Abr 21, 2011)

Sugerencia: Y si conectas el ampli directo a una bateria de auto para probar? No sea cosa que ese ruido sea generado en el mismo ampli, o peor aun, en el tema que estas escuchando!


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 22, 2011)

Hermano, que bueno que me dijiste que hicera eso!

Gracias! 

Hice dos pruebas

Prueba 1: Coloque la planta con la alimentacion de la bateria del auto de mi hermana y con la señal de audio proveniente del mismo carro (estereo), todo se escucho perfecxto y ni resquisios del ruidito tipo disco de acetato.

Prueba 2: Coloque la planta con la alimentacion de la bateria del auto de mi hermana pero esta vez con la señal de audio proveniente de mi laptop, el resultado fue el mismo que en casa, osea, el sonido se oye como de disco de acetato, la musica se oye con los ruiditos como de sucio jeje.

Conclusion, el problema esta en la señal de audio que le llega al amplificador de auto, el cable no es, pues probe con 3 jeje. ahora estoy asi  lo unico que se me ocurre es que sea que hay que medio amplificar la señal que sale de la compu antes de meterla en el ampli de auto pero la verdad no se. Espero puedan medio orientarme aca y gracias por su ayuda compañeros!


----------

